# Our LGD had her puppies! Pictures added!



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Our LGD, Rosie, had her puppies! Just born this morning. They are 3/4 Great Pyrenees and 1/4 Anatolian Shepherd. 3 boys and 4 girls. The 3rd pic is the father. I will post more pics as they grow.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Our LGD had her puppies!*

Awww they are so cute and tiny  Grtats :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Our LGD had her puppies!*

Cute!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Our LGD had her puppies!*

Ooooo.. where are you? I want one!...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Our LGD had her puppies!*

Ohhh man, this is a sign, I was just thinking about trying a lgd....yes where are you lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our LGD had her puppies!*

Aww...


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Our LGD had her puppies!*

We are in Havana, FL...... just NW of Tallahassee.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Our LGD had her puppies!*

Wow. I dont think you could be more farther from me lol. They are so very cute!!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Our LGD had her puppies!*

I'm so excited! One of the boys just opened his eyes today! :wahoo: He's the first one. The rest shouldn't be too far behind. :leap:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Our LGD had her puppies!*

Awww, they're adorable! And I LOVE Havana! My husband and I met at FSU (OMG, 18 years ago now), and we used to go there on weekends!
What a great, little place!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Our LGD had her puppies!*

Ya Jessica.... they could be a little farther.. where I'm at!!! Aw Shucks..


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Our LGD had her puppies!*

The poor little puppies! It's so hot outside the puppies are miserable. They have literally been screaming their little heads off. I put some ice packs under a towel and then put them on the towel and that made 6 of them quiet down. One of the boys wouldn't stop screaming so he is currently in the house on my lap. He'll have to go back outside soon though. Is there anything we can do to help them stay cool?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Our LGD had her puppies!*

They are so cute! I am sorry they are suffering in the heat. The ice packs sound like a good idea. Maybe a fan to circulate the air? But make sure they do not get a chill.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Our LGD had her puppies!*

When we used to have our black lab, we would fill a child's pool for her, and when she got overheated, she'd go in, lay down for a minute (or a while), and then get out and lay in a grassy shady spot. Labs love the water -- dont know if the great pyr does or not, but they're pups right? Maybe when they get a bit older they'll want to splash and play in a few inches of cool water. Or put a sprinkler they can run through? I know that doesn't help right now though :scratch: The ice sounds like a good idea to me for the time being. That and some green grass under a shady tree.


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Our LGD had her puppies!*

I don't know if this would help, but when we were kids and had no a/c, my mom would put a giant bowl of ice behind a fan and blow the cold air from it around the room. It helped somewhat. I don't know if that would chill them or not, but it's an idea.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Our LGD had her puppies! Pictures!*

Here are a few current pictures of the puppies. 19 days old today! Unfortunately one of the puppies wasn't feeling very photogenic and another was sleeping


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

they are so cute I can't even put into words how cute they are. . . CUTE!!

:lovey: :lovey: :lovey: :lovey:


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

are you selling the puppies?


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Yes we did........ they have all been sold.


----------

